# Cd-players that visually suit an e30 interior?



## Grug (Dec 9, 2005)

Hey Guys,

Well I just got a new pioneer headunit for xmas, only problem is that it's bright silver in colour with blue leds lighting it up - basically it will stand out like a sore thumb in my dash. So I want to change it for something with a simple black face with orange lighting - so my question is this: What brand and model of headunit can I buy that will blend in a bit better with my dash?

I just think that a new (21st century-looking) headunit will look too garish compared to the rest of the interior, and would probably stick with my tape-deck before I put one in. Thoughts?


----------



## czag (Oct 14, 2005)

i just recently upgraded my deck and had the same problem. it was very hard to find anything that lights up orange, but there is a sony out there right now that has the backlight thats changeable, and the red actually goes pretty well with my 89 325i dash. other than that, u might want to go with a blaupunkt because they might have something that matches


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

BMW makes an OEM cd player that fits and looks pretty much stock. It comes optional in the Z3.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5813467961


----------



## macindude (Dec 23, 2005)

SergioK said:


> BMW makes an OEM cd player that fits and looks pretty much stock. It comes optional in the Z3.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5813467961


Went and looked at this CD player, looks perfect for my needs, but a question... Was this unit ever available in the US? In europe, the AM (or MW) is different, so it won't work here....

-Nicholas Feigen

Oh, also there's this one made by VDO

VDO CD Player On Ebay


----------



## lordofthewaters (Oct 27, 2005)

Why not just go with an aftermarket boot mounted cartridge type cd changer, and keep your head unit if it's good? It'd be well hidden, and all you'd have to worry about would be the remote? A bit more trouble to install, but a cleaner, and possibly safer alternative.


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

Best answer is a Nakamichi CD400. Not cheap but we sell lots of them to BMW and Mercedes owners.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

macindude said:


> Went and looked at this CD player, looks perfect for my needs, but a question... Was this unit ever available in the US? In europe, the AM (or MW) is different, so it won't work here....
> 
> -Nicholas Feigen
> 
> ...


It came as an option on the Z3 so yes, it's available here as well.

http://www.realoem.com/bmw/showparts.do?model=CL31&mospid=48080&btnr=65_0379&hg=65&fg=05


----------



## Just Bryce (Sep 23, 2005)

el_duderino said:


> Best answer is a Nakamichi CD400. Not cheap but we sell lots of them to BMW and Mercedes owners.


Doesn't Denon still make the changeable color units? That would be a little cheaper then the Naki, right ?


----------



## BMWjunkie (Sep 10, 2005)

i second the nakamichi cd 400 for the looks (would look very close to a stock unit!), and the sound quality is first rate. i think you can get pretty good deals on ebay. do a search.
the negative would be not as many current, "high-tech" features.


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

bryce mcgarvey said:


> Doesn't Denon still make the changeable color units? That would be a little cheaper then the Naki, right ?


No, and no.

Denons cost more.


----------



## Grug (Dec 9, 2005)

Been looking around a bit and the only unit I found that a) I could afford, and b) suited the interior was a VDO Daytona, but it's a step down in quality from the pioneer unit I've already been given - so it looks like I'll stick with that for now 

*sigh* If only I had more money...


----------



## CLOTAGAMES (Dec 22, 2005)

*Clarion Hu*

Clarion makes a unit that has changeable display and button colors to match any guages. I believe it is a mpz655. Is sirius ready also. Just ordered one to replace the junk Blaupunkt unit in my Z3 that lost the display for the second time.


----------



## imtjm (Oct 5, 2004)

a classic e30 should get a classic radio. McIntosh MX406

http://www.mcintoshlabs.com/mcprod/...nters+&+CD+Changers&prodid=1077&product=MX406


----------



## plund (Dec 19, 2005)

Just an idea...alpine makes a damn good head unit and the readout and buttons can all be customized to match the e30 orange light readout colour. best sound quality for the money.


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

You cna change the buttons on some but tthe display remains white.


----------



## Jester13 (Dec 30, 2005)

As far as matching the interior there are a couple of brands that still have an "amber" backlight, the products you are going to be looking at are Nakamichi, a couple of alpine models, eclipse and perhaps a few of the "off" brands (basically korean built product not too shaby just not real well known, vdo, parrot, dual etc... take a look at ebay or froogle for cd players do a search with amber, or white illumination),or finally you can try to find a 98-01 model "rockford fosgate deck" all black with amber illumination. Or you want to follow the (as far as I am concerned excellent) advice of imtjm and purchase a "classic" looking cd player like the mx406 (I personally own this deck in it's alternate incarnation as the clarion drx9255 and it is perhaps the best sounding cd player I have ever heard (worked at car toys for 4 years, heard a lot of cd players as well as numerous professional and competition systems).

The second piece of info I have is to install using what is referred to as an "iso-mount" and eliminate the aftermarket decks trim ring this gives a much cleaner and more like stock look a good professional installer should not have any problem accomplishing this. 

Hope this helps


----------

